
Motion Icons - thomasfromcdnjs
https://motionicons.com/
======
ChrisGranger
"Firefox detected a potential security threat and did not continue to
motionicons.com. If you visit this site, attackers could try to steal
information like your passwords, emails, or credit card details."

------
mmcclure
Just a heads up, not using TLS means I get the nasty “this connection is not
private” page on mobile Safari.

